# My new bunny. =P



## sthvtsh (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## Puscas (Dec 6, 2006)

that's a cute bunny. Is it a he or a she? And does it have a name? 


btw: a bunny with a leash? I've never seen that. Do you walk it? 











pascal


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 6, 2006)

That one's got a wonderful colour!
How young is it and how much more will it grow?


----------



## Emma14 (Dec 6, 2006)

omg what a lush bunny! on a leash! How sweet! i like it


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 8, 2006)

It's full grown right now, hehe. His name is Sony.  He's probably... 11months to a year, but I'm not fully sure.






Hehe, yes I walk him.  I'm still training him to get used to following me, though. Probably gunna take a whiel. x)

I both him a diff leash though, since the only is so girly.


----------



## LENEtheMOST (Dec 8, 2006)

how adorable! i used to have a bunny! i miss it


----------



## oldnavy170 (Dec 8, 2006)

I didn't know you could train bunnies.  Is it like having a cat?


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 9, 2006)

Not realy like a cat, no. Nor like a dog. They have like.. traits of both, and traits of humans. Hard to explain.

 Yes, you can train them though.  They can be leash trained, trained to come when called, litter trained, and they can adjust to whatever schedule you'd like too.


----------



## Puscas (Dec 9, 2006)

sthvtsh said:
			
		

> They can be leash trained, trained to come when called, litter trained, and they can adjust to whatever schedule you'd like too.



Hey, I've been looking for someone like that!  





pascal


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 9, 2006)

Puscas said:
			
		

> Hey, I've been looking for someone like that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha! xD Puscas.


----------

